# Clenbuterol Questions



## lionheart52 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a few questions about clenbuterol........

What type of cardio works best?-long duration low intensity, high intensity interval cardio etc......

ive heard high intensity cardio is dangerous due to clenbuterol increasing blood pressure and heart rate...is this true?

due to the potency of clenbuterol and similar thermogenic drugs, can u consume a maintenance calorie diet and still lose fat or does the negative calories diet rule for fat loss still apply?

Can u stack with pro-hormones or AAS and still see fat loss and lean muscle gains at the same time? 

will a personal blood pressure machine surffice or should i see a doctor while on clenbuterol?
How do you go about telling your doctor that u are on an illegal drug?

21yrs old, 220lbs, 5'10"
have trouble losing stubborn mid-section fat put on after mass cycles
have lost fat with cardio and good diet previously but subborn fat still remains
weight train 5 times a week
cardio 3 times a week

Thank You for your time!!!


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you losing weight currently?


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 5, 2009)

i am currently coming to the end of a mass cycle in which i have gained alot of weight but alot in the form of fat...


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2009)

Right, but are you dieting now? Are you losing weight yet?


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry, no im not dieting now or losing weight....


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2009)

So why do you want to use clen? You're not even dieting yet. It won't get the fat off you if you're not dieting. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 6, 2009)

As i said before i am coming off a mass cycle. i am planning a cutting cycle with clen but wanted the questions above answered before i jump into it.

so the dieting and use of clen will start in a week or two....just wanted to get more info first.


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard mixed-reviews on clen. Some swear by it, some say, "meh, no better than EC". 

Get your diet ticking along first. What macros are you running, and what will you run to cut?


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 6, 2009)

my current mass cycle:
250g protein
300g carbs
90g fat
Approx 3900 calories

to cut:
215g protein
250g carbs
50g fat
Approx 2300-2400 calories
and cycle clen

u think that works out?


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd probably increase the fats to 100g at the very least while cutting, and leave the protein at 250g. Your need for protein while cutting increases as you wish to remain nitrogen-positive while under the oxidative stress of slowly starving. 

Carbohydrate is less important. What little you consume, target to the meals before and or after you lift.


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 7, 2009)

why so much fat?

at least my cutting cycle will have more structure now.....thanks built

u think i should just try clen or get the diet on track for a few weeks first?

any more info on clen people?

thanks for ur help!


----------



## Built (Jul 7, 2009)

Fat is satiating. You'll feel better - you may find it easier to diet on higher fat than on lower fat. At least keep your fats at around a half a gram per pound LBM. Most people find this a reasonable ballpark to hit. I like mine a lot higher - I'd only be eating about 55-60g of fat if I dosed it at half a gram per pound LBM, but I prefer it a lot higher, 80-120g at least.

If you hit the clen right away, you won't know if your diet is doing it, or the clen. If you get the diet going first, you'll lose weight. Use the clen when you hit a stall.


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 7, 2009)

so ill keep my fat intake high then....

is HIIT or long duration cardio better to keep muscle mass?

will deit 1st n then think about clenbuterol!

thanks built


----------



## Built (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't even worry about cardio for now. Go for a walk after your workouts if you like, just let the diet do its job.


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 7, 2009)

will do.....i walk home from the gym anyway..

wat about reps n sets?....change to higher reps n more sets while cutting?

by the way has anyone come across clenbuterol 20mcg/tablet by Munster Laboratories (Switzerland)??


----------



## Marat (Jul 7, 2009)

lionheart52 said:


> wat about reps n sets?....change to higher reps n more sets while cutting?



Nope. Low volume, heavy weight. The simple way of putting it is that you are just trying to convince your body to hold onto the muscle while you 'starve away the fat', as Built would say.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 7, 2009)

What type of cardio works best?-long duration low intensity, high intensity interval cardio etc......

Low to moderate intensity. Avoid high intensity.

ive heard high intensity cardio is dangerous due to clenbuterol increasing blood pressure and heart rate...is this true?

Possibly. You will be burning fat as rapily as possible at moderate intensity on clen.

due to the potency of clenbuterol and similar thermogenic drugs, can u consume a maintenance calorie diet and still lose fat or does the negative calories diet rule for fat loss still apply?

Caloric deficit

Can u stack with pro-hormones or AAS and still see fat loss and lean muscle gains at the same time? 

Yes, just but I don't recommend trying to gain while on clen. It zaps your glycogen, which is bad for recovery and performance.

will a personal blood pressure machine surffice or should i see a doctor while on clenbuterol?
How do you go about telling your doctor that u are on an illegal drug?

No need to see a doctor if you follow a good dosing schedule mixed with self-awareness.


----------



## Built (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Pirate. I have no personal experience with clen, and hear very mixed reviews. It sounds like you have used this substance successfully, yes?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 8, 2009)

Clen works very well as a fat burner for up to two weeks. I've used it successfully, but one must be very carefull with dosing.


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 8, 2009)

what dosage do u suggest?.....what do u do after two weeks then?...is this due to beta-receptor down regulation?

ive heard different things such as 2 days on/2 days off or 2-3 weeks straight.....which one is correct or is it personal preference?

again cheers for the help!


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 9, 2009)

lionheart52 said:


> what dosage do u suggest?.....what do u do after two weeks then?...is this due to beta-receptor down regulation?
> 
> ive heard different things such as 2 days on/2 days off or 2-3 weeks straight.....which one is correct or is it personal preference?
> 
> again cheers for the help!



first i wanna ask are you used to taking alot of caffeine, or say doing the caf,bronkaid, and asp. combo? clen was a big step for me even though ive done all those combos. ive taking clen now off and on now for two years, not saying this is for everyone but here is my dosages

.25ML week 1. once in the morning once at 4pm
.50ML week 2. once in the morning once at 4pm
then 3-4 weeks off

the first time i took i found out after about 4 weeks of continuous use i getting upping the dose cause i was no longer feeling it, i found out from a friend i was taking WAY too much. so now i know about cycling 

now also be prepared to drink a crap ton of water i usually drink on average a gallon a day when using clen i up it too 2 gallons a day, and its not a suggestion its a warning cause if you dont prepare for the worst headaches and the worst muscles cramps you have ever had!


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks TheRhino

nah i havnt taken caffiene or any sort of combo....
is there any sort of supplement to take that will stop the cramps?
Rhino what were your results like  and any other side effects?

Pirate wat dosage wud u suggest?

thanks


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 9, 2009)

lionheart52 said:


> thanks TheRhino
> 
> nah i havnt taken caffiene or any sort of combo....
> is there any sort of supplement to take that will stop the cramps?
> ...



potassium, taurine, water water water

honestly the results were pretty good  helped with the weight loss, but i didnt notice anything different from taking the bronkaid,aspirin, caffeine combo, and lately ive been thinking about swithcin back  to the combo because and i forgot to mention this to ya the trembles you get from it. no matter what dose i take i tremble so much i cant even right my own name.

if you havent taking any caffeine supps or anything like bronkaid then clen might be a big step, just be sure if you go with it make sure you start super low on the dosage to be safe


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow didnt know the tremors would b that bad!

so would u guys call this drug dangerous even if low to moderate dosages are taken???

ive read conflicting research on suggested dosages and cycles of clen so it would be appreciated if some experienced bodybuilders/users would shed some light on that......thanks


----------



## TheRhino (Jul 12, 2009)

Clenbuterol


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 13, 2009)

wat sort of training program should i use while on clen in terms of reps, sets, cardio etc....

and wat sort of fat loss in terms of body fat % is normally associated with clen n good diet n training?

sorry if these questions have been answered before....


----------



## lionheart52 (Jul 15, 2009)

wat sorts of anti-histamines cud i use to stop beta 2 down regulation?

will that result in me being able to take clen continuously for a 6 week peroid?


----------



## caromelcream (Nov 30, 2009)

*clen question*

Hi, I will like to know how to keep the weight off after cycling off clen. I havent taken it yet but for those who have do you gain the weight back when you come off of it?


----------



## Built (Nov 30, 2009)

You do, if you eat more food than you require.


----------



## caromelcream (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Built, do calorie intake matter on clen in order to lose weight? Can I keep my calorie in take higher while on it and then lower it when off it?


----------



## Built (Dec 1, 2009)

Calorie intake always matters. Clen won't melt off a shitty diet - it'll just help a good cutting plan work better.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Calorie intake always matters. Clen won't melt off a shitty diet - it'll just help a good cutting plan work better.


 
Word. Its a numbers game whether ure using or not. Clen might give u an edge,a small one at that, losses, just like gains, happen in da kitchen! ;o)


----------



## jb10j (Jan 19, 2010)

This is good information but where can you find clen and what are good brands to look for?

I've been reading alot about clen and it all seems to be about the same.

I'm interested in trying this too.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

jb10j said:


> This is good information but where can you find clen and what are good brands to look for?
> 
> I've been reading alot about clen and it all seems to be about the same.
> 
> I'm interested in trying this too.


The site sponsor has it;

Clenbuterol 30mL 200mcg/mL


----------



## jb10j (Jan 19, 2010)

What about tab form and which is better?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

jb10j said:


> What about tab form and which is better?


Some say tabs are better but the liquid I have had was very good. I could only get up to 60mcg's daily it was so strong.


----------



## MtR (Jan 19, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Some say tabs are better but the liquid I have had was very good. I could only get up to 60mcg's daily it was so strong.


 

My buddy just finished up a two week cycle on the CEM products Clen and T3 combo.  He was up too 100mcg per day but he shook like a leaf.  He lost 11lbs in 14 days though.  Can't argue with results like that.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> My buddy just finished up a two week cycle on the CEM products Clen and T3 combo. He was up too 100mcg per day but he shook like a leaf. He lost 11lbs in 14 days though. Can't argue with results like that.


Damn, that is nutty!


----------



## MtR (Jan 19, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Damn, that is nutty!


 

His wife thought he was on meth lol...

He was up to 60mcg per day dosing it all at once !!!! After I told him to split it up the shaking subsided substantially. Let this be a lesson for anybody using liquid clen lol....don't mega dose it!

EDIT: also for those considering using clen I highly recommend adding in a Taurine supplement and for fuck's sake please stay hydrated.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 19, 2010)

Im taking test p, tren a, clen and t3 at this present time and im not dieting that much at all and after 2 weeks on this cycle so far, wich Im adding different gear later such as eq and winn, ive lost so much fat, my skin is becoming paper thin and vasular and I had come off a huge bulk cycle from a record bench press comp and I was a bulky thick skinned dude, but now shit it's amazing I will post pics before and after soon, but I have been doing a hell of a lot of cardio, low and high on my days off.


----------



## jb10j (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol!  Mine would probably think the same.

Ok well I'm pretty new at this and until the past couple of days researching clen I didn't know there was a liquid form.  So with the CEM clen how do you measure it out?

Staying hydrated isn't going to be a problem but I will have to look into the Taurine.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

jb10j said:


> Lol! Mine would probably think the same.
> 
> Ok well I'm pretty new at this and until the past couple of days researching clen I didn't know there was a liquid form. So with the CEM clen how do you measure it out?
> 
> ...


Most research chems come with a graduated dropper. If not you can use a syringe.


----------



## jb10j (Jan 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## MtR (Jan 19, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Most research chems come with a graduated dropper. If not you can use a syringe.


 

Exactly, worst case scenario you can go to CVS and asked them for a metered dropper. If they don't have the droppers they will more than likely give you a syringe as Heavyiron stated.  (CEM does not come with a dropper)

Be extremely careful of the dosing as 1ml/cc is 200mcg of Clen. It may not seem like a lot of product in the syringe but 200mcg could potentially land you in the hospital with some major complications. Read up on dosing protocols for clen and gauge your sensitivity to it as you go.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 19, 2010)

Tabs, my freinds


----------



## jb10j (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok so if I were interested in finding quality tabs then what brands and where could I find them?


----------



## MtR (Jan 20, 2010)

jb10j said:


> Ok so if I were interested in finding quality tabs then what brands and where could I find them?


 

I don't believe source posting is allowed but here is something to consider.

Clenbuterol is not approved for human use in the United States which according to your location is where you live.  You can take the time and find a good source which more than likely will be outside of the United States.  You then make the order and cross your fingers that it gets through customs and isn't seized, remember this is after you've waited an average of 8-20 days depending on the source.

OR

You could simply order from a research chem company like CEM which is based inside the U.S (I believe they ship out of Florida), you would be getting it in a totally legit and legal way and it would be on your doorstep in 2 days.  No legal ramifications or seized packages.

Now unless you have a "hook-up" is trying to get something you swallow in tab form that big of an issue as opposed to something you swallow in a liquid suspension?  Come on people, use that gray matter it's there for a reason.


----------



## jb10j (Jan 20, 2010)

I understand and its a valid point....just questions that's all??


----------



## rshowtimeq (Mar 26, 2010)

*Rshowtimeq*

How do i use liquid clenbuterol & t3 i have an oral seringe but dont no how much to use & how to cycle ? Also my clenbuterol is liquid green & my t3 is light orange is this good? Anyone help thank u..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2010)

rshowtimeq said:


> How do i use liquid clenbuterol & t3 i have an oral seringe but dont no how much to use & how to cycle ? Also my clenbuterol is liquid green & my t3 is light orange is this good? Anyone help thank u..



what is the mcg per ml? it should say right on the bottle.

you want to start out low on Clen (maybe 30mcg per day) and work your way up, you should get a little shaky but not so much that you cannot function, I never go above 100mcgs per day, cycling it works well, e.g. use it M-F and weekends off, also don't run it for more than 3 weeks without a break.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 26, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Tabs, my freinds



I agree with this. I have had my share of RC of clen and t3, and those are two I will only use tabs with now. 

If your going to use clen, with out ketotifen, use it one week on, one off. Based on personal experience, and research, this is what I have found to be most effective. Basically it looses it's thermogenic effects shortly after a week, and stays in your system two long to clear for every 2 day use. Or the best way is to monitor your body temperature. When you start you'll notice a slight increase, when it goes back to normal, stop using it for a week.


----------



## FatMan040697 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok i have read up on T3 a bit and im going to do a 6 WK cycle,this is my first cycle ever just looking to drop some pounds and maybe bulk up later.
Pls tell me what u all think. Also what would be a good diet to go with? Would like as much advice as i can get.Should i run clen with it or will the t3 be good by it self...

WK1

25mcg
25mcg
25mcg
25mcg
50mcg
50mcg
50mcg

WK2

50mcg
75mcg
75mcg
75mcg
75mcg
100mcg
100mcg

WK3

100mcg x 7days

wk4

100mcg x 4days
75mcg x 3days

WK5

75mcg
50mcg x 4days
25mcg x 2days

WK6

25mcg x 2 days


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 29, 2010)

MtR said:


> Exactly, worst case scenario you can go to CVS and asked them for a metered dropper. If they don't have the droppers they will more than likely give you a syringe as Heavyiron stated. (CEM does not come with a dropper)
> 
> Be extremely careful of the dosing as 1ml/cc is 200mcg of Clen. It may not seem like a lot of product in the syringe but 200mcg could potentially land you in the hospital with some major complications. Read up on dosing protocols for clen and gauge your sensitivity to it as you go.


Does the chem clen comes in with a syringe???I just did order it and would have choosen tabs instead if taking it is that complicated!


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 29, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Does the chem clen comes in with a syringe???I just did order it and would have choosen tabs instead if taking it is that complicated!


 
CEM products come with a syringe.  It's simple math to figure out how much to use to work up to a tolerable dose.  I've been using the products for 6 weeks and have never gotten better results.
C


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 29, 2010)

FatMan040697 said:


> Ok i have read up on T3 a bit and im going to do a 6 WK cycle,this is my first cycle ever just looking to drop some pounds and maybe bulk up later.
> Pls tell me what u all think. Also what would be a good diet to go with? Would like as much advice as i can get.Should i run clen with it or will the t3 be good by it self...
> 
> WK1
> ...


 
T3 alone will eat up lean mass unless your getting plenty of protein and you're using AAS along with it. You will get much better results using Clen with it. I use CEM Clen/T3/Keto combination and have been running it for 6 weeks with a loss of 22 pounds.
C


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 29, 2010)

I have used the cemproducts chems, and I prefer the liquids, easier to dose at least for me. I have also used the clen/t3 combo and it was great.


----------



## FatMan040697 (Mar 30, 2010)

so do u think its no good if i dont take a AS with it ? i was thinking eating alot of protein and just the T3...?


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2010)

T3 and clen are both fine to take without AAS - IF you're bulking! T3 enhances protein synthesis, and clen gas been shown to mediate transitional fibres to act as fast twitch analogues. 

On a cut, without AAS, you're going to drop muscle.


----------



## nd2bhge (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm recieving my clen t3 stack tomorrow. from one of our sponsers.  i'm not currently on aas. but have been dieting and training hard. i have gone from 230 to 190ish at about 15-18% bf. I *dont* want to loss a ton of muscle. 

will this stack cause muscle loss?? my current protien is between 240g on moderate carb days and 300-340 on low carb days.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Just keep the t3 on the lower side. I suggest 25mcg ed, Maybe, MAYBE, 50mcg, but that should be max.


----------



## nd2bhge (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks dragon. just want to make sure. but will th t3 still be effective at that dose? also from what i have researched clen can also be slightly anabolic is this true ?


----------



## FatMan040697 (Apr 1, 2010)

so do i need to run the ketotifen with the clen/t3 or will it be good with out it?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 2, 2010)

Lionheart, you should do some research into the ECA stack.  It's readily available, and has been a staple in the BB community for many years.  I have no personal experience with Clen, but I have used ECA for years successfully.  Dosage is easy to manage and you can get everything from your local walmart.

Good luck.


----------



## FatMan040697 (Apr 3, 2010)

*u can get ephedrine from walmart ? i did not know that .....
*


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

You can still get ephedrine most anywhere in the us still it is just more tightly controlled now you have to fill out that log book so the DEA can track how much your buying


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 3, 2010)

yup, brand name Primatene.  It costs about 9 bucks a box.  The no doze is right beside it for about 3.  BAM!  15 bucks after tax for a 2 week supply of EC stack.


----------



## FatMan040697 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok so what would be a good starting cycle for the eca ? Have not tryed it before.....


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2010)

25mg Ephedrine with 200 mg caffeine up to three times a day is the "standard" protocol. 

I much prefer easing into both the ephedrine and the caffeine - and I prefer to take this as multiple mini-doses rather than three large hits. 

For example, the tabs here in Canada are 8mg. 10 tabs provide 80mg ephedrine, which is basically the same as what you'll get from the 25mg three times a day (75mg).

I'll start with 100mg caffeine and 8mg ephedrine three times a day, 
then four times a day,
then five times a day. Now I'm on 500mg caffeine and 40mg ephedrine. 

From this point I'll ease up to 16mg ephedrine and 100-200mg caffeine five times a day. 

Stay there as long as you wish, then gradually reverse the process - dropping the ephedrine first, then the caffeine. 

This will minimize your caffeine withdrawal headaches and lethargy.


----------



## FatMan040697 (Apr 4, 2010)

sounds good thx alot


----------



## FatMan040697 (Apr 4, 2010)

one more thing what about he aspirn? need it or not? also Primatene mist  the spray does walmart got in a pill or should i use the spray??


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 4, 2010)

FatMan040697 said:


> one more thing what about he aspirn? need it or not? also Primatene mist  the spray does walmart got in a pill or should i use the spray??



I don't think the spray has ephedrine in it, does it? I say this because the orals require ID in case you decide to try to make meth with the ephedrine.  However, the spray doesn't require ID.

The importance of aspirin is up for debate. I know people who claim it is a necessity, others who recommend NOT using it, and then people who use it sometimes and not others..

Every time I run an EC stack I leave out the aspirin. Mainly to avoid thinning my blood any at all.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I don't think the spray has ephedrine in it, does it? I say this because the orals require ID in case you decide to try to make meth with the ephedrine.  However, the spray doesn't require ID.
> 
> The importance of aspirin is up for debate. I know people who claim it is a necessity, others who recommend NOT using it, and then people who use it sometimes and not others..
> 
> Every time I run an EC stack I leave out the aspirin. Mainly to avoid thinning my blood any at all.


I believe the the spray ahs a low dose of epinephren


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 4, 2010)

You want the pills behind the counter.  Take your ID.  No idea on the Aspirin.  I used to use it, then Built said it didnt do much, so I stopped.  Then again if Built told me that wearing an eyepatch would make me thin I would be one pirate lookin dude.  

jmorrison-unfailingly obeying Built's commands like her personal robot since 2009.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I believe the the spray ahs a low dose of epinephren



Oh, really? Well, I learned something today.



jmorrison said:


> You want the pills behind the counter.  Take your ID. ...



Yep, I would just go with the pills OTC.



jmorrison said:


> ... if Built told me that wearing an eyepatch would make me thin I would be one pirate lookin dude.  ...


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2010)

ROFLMFAO!

FatMan, I'm on the fence about the aspirin. A time release aspirin a day might not be a bad addition.


----------

